# iOS 4.3



## Mac Chris (8 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,

Sur le site d'apple en cliquant sur l'icone iOS4.3, j'ai lu ceci :

*Partage de connexion pour iPhone 4*


*Connectez-vous de partout.*

Sur la route, à l'aéroport, dans le parc, emportez désormais votre Wi-Fi avec vous. Téléchargez iOS 4.3 sur votre iPhone 4 et la prochaine fois que vous n'aurez pas d'accès Wi-Fi mais que la 3G sera accessible, activez le Partage de connexion et accédez au réseau de données cellulaires avec votre Mac, PC ou iPad ou un autre appareil compatible Wi-Fi. Vous pouvez désormais partager votre connexion avec jusqu'a cinq appareils simultanément via Wi-Fi, Bluetooth ou USB4. Chaque connexion est protégée par mot de passe et sécurisée. Et c'est également écomome en énergie. L'iPhone détecte lorsque votre Partage de connexion n'est plus utilisé et le désactive pour conserver son autonomie.

Ma question : est ce que désormais on pourra partager notre connexion 3G en hotspot Wifi sans payer de surplus à Orange par exemple?


----------



## gillyns (8 Mars 2011)

pour le surplus, ce n'est pas sur mais tu as des apps sur cydia pou partager le 3G en wifi et ca sans surplus chez orange... apres : veut-tu jailbreaker ? là est la question : pour moi oui parce que je ne pourrais plus me passer de bitesms.


----------



## iphoneaccessoire (8 Mars 2011)

Ne revez pas... 

Nous somme en France et les opérateurs ne nous feront pas ce cadeaux.
L'iOS 4.3 donne cette possibilité mais les opérateurs nous factureront sans aucun doute cette option.

Les étrangers en profiteront comme dab.

je reste avec mon MyWi qui me permet déjà de le faire


----------



## Mac Chris (9 Mars 2011)

un truc que je ne comprends pas : on est limité par un quota en download et upload. si on est en myfWi et que l'on se connecte via un PC ou mac , les taux ne sont pas les mêmes car les ite visualisés soius iphone sont adaptés pour...
Coment se fait il que les opérateurs ne soient pas alertés?


----------



## gillyns (9 Mars 2011)

tu peut capter 2 connections : celle qui sert a ton iphone et celle de partage.
normalement la connection de l'iphone directement n'est quasi pas exploitée parce qu'on ne peut pas télécharger sur l'iphone, ou très peu,... donc là il n'y a pas de limite, ni de surplus.
dans ta connection de partage, l'opérateur peut te facturer chaque Mb consommé, en l'occurence l'iOS 4.3 utilise la connection de partage car dans la plupart des pays on n'a pas de supplément, et utiliser la 2e connection augmente la vitesse d'accès et applique moins de ralentissements à l'iphone.
Les applications cydia utilisent généralement la connection de l'iphone, mais ca ralentis la connection... il faut choisir : payer des suppléments en partageant avec iOS 4.3, ou ne pas payer de supplément mais avoir une vitesse internet ralentie pendant le partage de connection.


----------



## worldice (9 Mars 2011)

Et comment on achète MyWi sur Cydia ? Faut il créer un compte ? Existe-t-il d'autres trucs qui font hotspot wifi et qui sont gratuit sur IP jailbreaké ?


----------



## gillyns (9 Mars 2011)

worldice a dit:


> Et comment on achète MyWi sur Cydia ? Faut il créer un compte ? Existe-t-il d'autres trucs qui font hotspot wifi et qui sont gratuit sur IP jailbreaké ?



j'utilise PdaNet qui est gratuit sur cydia, mais je n'ai jamais testé MyWi qui est payant (sauf en passant par la source xzellise, là il est gratuis il suffit d'essayer


----------



## worldice (9 Mars 2011)

gillyns a dit:


> j'utilise PdaNet qui est gratuit sur cydia, mais je n'ai jamais testé MyWi qui est payant (sauf en passant par la source xzellise, là il est gratuis il suffit d'essayer



D'ac, merci et la source xzellise, c'est http://cydia.xsellize.com/ ?


----------



## biroute (10 Mars 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Bon voilà je viens de faire la maj en 4.3 et franchement rien de top.

J'aimerai revenir en 4.2.1 pour récup MyWi et BiteSms.

Comment faire pour retourner au firmware précédent ?

J'ai téléchargé le firmware mais je n'arrive pas à faire une restauration à partir du firmware téléchargé.

Est ce que quelqu'un peut m'aider et me dire comment faire ?

Merci à tous


----------



## gigab (10 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai fais ce matin la mise à jour de mon iphone 3Gs vers iOs 4.3.
Résultat => catastrophique !! Tout a été supprimé, applications, musique, contacts, mails, agenda, préférences, réglages, tout :'(

J'ai voulu faire une restauration via iTunes => erreur inconnue :''(

Alors comme j'ai changé de DD sur mon Mac il y a deux semaines et que j'avais tout sauvegardé sur TM, pourriez vous me dire s'il est possible de récupérer via l'ancienne bibliothèque iTunes ?

Autre question : comment importer dans mon iTunes actuel mon ancienne bibliothèque (de l'ancien Disque dur) ?
Par ce que c'est catastrophique, je suis parti ce matin vraiment en colère.

Merci par avance de toutes vos réponses !!

Bonne journée


----------



## WebOliver (10 Mars 2011)

Effectué la mise à jour tout à l'heure sur mon 3GS. L'impression que c'est un poil plus réactif, mais difficile à dire objectivement: ça donne souvent cette impression lors d'une mise à jour. On aime à se persuader que c'est forcément mieux et plus rapide.

Par contre, j'ai vraiment l'impression que la prise de photos est beaucoup plus rapide lorsqu'on enchaîne rapidement des prises de vue.


----------



## Weeky (10 Mars 2011)

Je ne sais pas vous mais depuis cette mise à jour l'iPhone 3GS à une autonomie dérisoire. Ca sent l'obsolécence programmée d'Apple...


----------



## worldice (10 Mars 2011)

biroute a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Bon voilà je viens de faire la maj en 4.3 et franchement rien de top.
> 
> ...



Clique sur "restauration" sur iTunes avec "Shift" enfoncé (si c'est pas ça, essaie avec "ctrl", je confond tout le temps) et choisit le firmware que tu as téléchargé !

PS : MyWi et BiteSMS, tu les a payé ? Et avec quelle(s) source(s) ?


----------



## devin plompier (10 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,
Il me vient une question.
Ce système de partage de connexion n'était pas déjà disponible avant ? (dans Réglages/Général/Réseau)


----------



## Membre supprimé 391172 (10 Mars 2011)

worldice a dit:


> Clique sur "restauration" sur iTunes avec "Shift" enfoncé (si c'est pas ça, essaie avec "ctrl", je confond tout le temps) et choisit le firmware que tu as téléchargé !
> 
> PS : MyWi et BiteSMS, tu les a payé ? Et avec quelle(s) source(s) ?


Non c'est "Alt" qu'il faut enfoncer  
Et puis downgrader le firmware de l'iPhone de cette façon c'est pas possible (sécurités Apple obligent), il faut que tu aies fait une sauvegarde de ton SHSH avec TinyUmbrella. Mais les teams de jailbreak sont très actives sur ce coup la, une version test et complètement instable du jailbreak est possible avec PwnageTool (pas de release publique mais un jour après la sortie de la 4.3 c'est un record )
Tu pourras récupérer biteSMS et MyWi bien vite


----------



## worldice (11 Mars 2011)

GreenPapy a dit:


> Non c'est "Alt" qu'il faut enfoncer
> Et puis downgrader le firmware de l'iPhone de cette façon c'est pas possible (sécurités Apple obligent), il faut que tu aies fait une sauvegarde de ton SHSH avec TinyUmbrella. Mais les teams de jailbreak sont très actives sur ce coup la, une version test et complètement instable du jailbreak est possible avec PwnageTool (pas de release publique mais un jour après la sortie de la 4.3 c'est un record )
> Tu pourras récupérer biteSMS et MyWi bien vite



Je l'ai fait sans TinyUmbrella et tout marche parfait !


----------



## Membre supprimé 391172 (12 Mars 2011)

un downgrade a jamais marché juste comme ça pour moi


----------



## WebOliver (12 Mars 2011)

Weeky a dit:


> Je ne sais pas vous mais depuis cette mise à jour l'iPhone 3GS à une autonomie dérisoire. Ca sent l'obsolécence programmée d'Apple...



Pas noté de changement sur le mien.


----------



## Bigdidou (12 Mars 2011)

Là ou je suis super déçu, c'est que j'avais compris que le transfert d'images via AirPlay fonctionnait désormais à partir de n'importe quelle application vidéo.
Apple a là franchement menti par omission, puisqu'il apparait qu'en fait, pour cela, il faut que les applications soient mises à jour.
Si j'avais su ça, j'aurais un peu attendu et serais resté en 4.2.1 jailbreacké avec le tweat qui permettait à AirPlay le transfert vidéo à partir de beaucoup d'App...


----------



## bookbook (12 Mars 2011)

Weeky a dit:


> Je ne sais pas vous mais depuis cette mise à jour l'iPhone 3GS à une autonomie dérisoire. Ca sent l'obsolécence programmée d'Apple...



Pareil chez moi. Mon 3GS tient à peine la journée et sans m'en servir. Avant il tenait 2 jours en m'en servant régulièrement.
Sommes nous les seuls ou bien d'autres sont également touchés ?


----------



## Bigdidou (12 Mars 2011)

GreenPapy a dit:


> un downgrade a jamais marché juste comme ça pour moi



Moi non plus. Ou alors sur un iPod. Mais un iPhone, non, c'est clair.


----------



## Mac Chris (14 Mars 2011)

gillyns a dit:


> tu peut capter 2 connections : celle qui sert a ton iphone et celle de partage.
> normalement la connection de l'iphone directement n'est quasi pas exploitée parce qu'on ne peut pas télécharger sur l'iphone, ou très peu,... donc là il n'y a pas de limite, ni de surplus.
> dans ta connection de partage, l'opérateur peut te facturer chaque Mb consommé, en l'occurence l'iOS 4.3 utilise la connection de partage car dans la plupart des pays on n'a pas de supplément, et utiliser la 2e connection augmente la vitesse d'accès et applique moins de ralentissements à l'iphone.
> Les applications cydia utilisent généralement la connection de l'iphone, mais ca ralentis la connection... il faut choisir : payer des suppléments en partageant avec iOS 4.3, ou ne pas payer de supplément mais avoir une vitesse internet ralentie pendant le partage de connection.


 +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
Si j'utilise le produit MiFi qui permet d'inrroduire sa carte SIM et de transformer ce produit en hotspot Wifi, suis en partage ou suis je comme si c'était celle de mon iphone?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vk3fzmPz_v8


----------

